# Audi R4 or Whatever It Is May Not Be e-tron According to More Photos from Ski Jump Photo Shoot



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We've just been passed these photos of that mystery Audi on location at that ski jump photo shoot. Originally rumored to be an R4 e-tron concept car we're not so sure that's true anymore... at least the e-tron part. These new detail shots posted in our forums reveal details inconsistent with an electric e-tron concept model including big open alloys, large disc brakes and alloy exhaust tips.

Thanks R5T and Hans for the tips.


----------



## Teg. (Sep 7, 2009)

It's an article in Autobild with more information about it: 
http://www.autobild.de/artikel/audi-anniversario-in-paris-2010-1255754.html
http://translate.google.com/transla.../audi-anniversario-in-paris-2010-1255754.html


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

That info is not correct, not by a long shot.
There must be something serious wrong with your eyesite if you think this is RS5 based.
Even a visual handicapped person can see this is Detroit e-tron-II based car.
It's clear that it is mid engined, but the question is will it have a transverse or longitudinal engine layout.
Transverse will mean RWD, longitudinal will mean quattro.
In that case it can have a 2.5TFSI L5 transverse engine or maybe a 3.0TFSI V6 longitudinal engine.
Or something much smaller or even a Diesel engine.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

Calm down with the "are you blind" comments, please.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

SilverSLC;bt500 said:


> Calm down with the "are you blind" comments, please.


Changed.


----------



## tanel (Jul 26, 2006)

Heey, that looks quite production ready. 
I was just wondering about the timing of Car Magazine releasing an article of e-tron concept. What are chances of being a simple coincidence that Georg Kacher talks about a production bound R5T powered mid-engined small Audi and suddenly about the same time there appear from nowhere pictures of probably the making-of PR photos of similar looking Audi. I have a feeling there are people out there who know a lot more they are allowed to say, which is actually quite cool  - a bit mysterious stuff :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

tanel;bt502 said:


> Heey, that looks quite production ready.
> I was just wondering about the timing of Car Magazine releasing an article of e-tron concept. What are chances of being a simple coincidence that Georg Kacher talks about a production bound R5T powered mid-engined small Audi and suddenly about the same time there appear from nowhere pictures of probably the making-of PR photos of similar looking Audi. I have a feeling there are people out there who know a lot more they are allowed to say, which is actually quite cool  - a bit mysterious stuff :thumbup:


Kacher is undoubtedly someone we watch closely and analyze what he says. He's not always right but we find where he's incorrect his intel war right at the time of acquisition but that the company decided to go a different way. 

What we're finding as we grow our own network of contacts inside Audi is that it pays to sit on things and don't print everything you know. For instance we've known quite a few details about 4.0T for going on three years. I think when they find they can trust you then they can help give you context by which to have more reason when you do publish things as Kacher does.

I'm not sure what to make of this concept. I've heard the word R5 only one other place other place than Kacher. A source mentioned the name (the first I'd heard it) so when Kacher also mentioned it it took on new importance.

Anyway there you go.  Yes, Kacher is someone to listen to.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Kacher have contacts in Audi's inner top circle.
Back in the days i had contacts with people close to the top but they changed when the Top changed.
Still get info but not certain how up to date it all is.

This Car make me wonder what it will be and where it will fit in the Audi range.
I have more then one story about this car and can still not place it.
I don't have any sign of confirmation of a upcoming R4 or R5. (car media names)
e-trons will be based on production cars, the Detroit e-tron is based on something that is not yet out of the box.
If i put everything together what i know i do say the Detroit e-tron is the omen of the TT Mk3.
The next TT will be a longitudinal front engined car with all the new quattro system technology introduced in the RS5.
But that is my view on thinks, it even may that i'm completely wrong.

But one thing is for certain, the car in the pictures is not a mid engined car.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

R5T;bt507 said:


> The next TT will be a longitudinal front engined car with all the new quattro system technology introduced in the RS5.
> But that is my view on thinks, it even may that i'm completely wrong.
> 
> But one thing is for certain, the car in the pictures is not a mid engined car.


This is an interesting concept but I'm pretty sure not true. I posed a similar question but not in a TT context to some executives I know. I mentioned that, with the flexibility of MLB and the fact that an A3 sedan is due that'll be roughly B5 size, would Audi migrate A3 to MLB in order to drop the transverse setup shared with VW. The answer was something like 'cool idea, but there's no business case for that'. 

Neat idea but I'm not aware of it at all and of the philosophical debates I've had about TT with a few of my friends inside Ingolstadt this idea of a longitudinal TT has never been suggested.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

[email protected];bt509 said:


> This is an interesting concept but I'm pretty sure not true. I posed a similar question but not in a TT context to some executives I know. I mentioned that, with the flexibility of MLB and the fact that an A3 sedan is due that'll be roughly B5 size, would Audi migrate A3 to MLB in order to drop the transverse setup shared with VW. The answer was something like 'cool idea, but there's no business case for that'.
> 
> Neat idea but I'm not aware of it at all and of the philosophical debates I've had about TT with a few of my friends inside Ingolstadt this idea of a longitudinal TT has never been suggested.


You forgot a line in my quote.

*If i put everything together what i know i do say the Detroit e-tron is the omen of the TT Mk3.*

btw, There are indications that suggest that the next TT can be based on a shortened B8 architecture with the same kind alloy build structure like the Mk2.


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

R5T;bt499 said:


> That info is not correct, not by a long shot.
> There must be something serious wrong with your eyesite if you think this is RS5 based.
> Even a visual handicapped person can see this is Detroit e-tron-II based car.
> It's clear that it is mid engined, but the question is will it have a transverse or longitudinal engine layout.
> ...


Well, turns out this was the Audi quattro concept, which _is_ RS5 based and not mid-engined... LOL.


----------

